# Which is a fastest DVD to DivX converter?



## kumars (Jul 16, 2007)

Which is the fastest DVD to DivX converter available in the market?

 I have heard of Imtoo and DivX converter..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2007)

Software wont dpend much. Quality of Movie you want  and Processing speed would make the major differnce


----------



## spynic (Jul 16, 2007)

Core2Duo!


----------



## slugger (Jul 16, 2007)

y not a quad core processor?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 16, 2007)

use this converter Ultra Quicktime Converter.i have convert .VOB(1 GB) to .AVI (576 MB)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 17, 2007)

AutoGK works fine for me...

4GB VOB to 700 MB DivX or Xvid around between *45mins* to *1hours and 10min*

!!!

Dont know why the Rate vairs that much


----------



## dabster (Jul 17, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> AutoGK works fine for me...
> 
> 4GB VOB to 700 MB DivX or Xvid around between *45mins* to *1hours and 10min*
> 
> ...



That is pretty fast, what CPU-RAM combo you are using.AutoGK takes more than 2 hrs for me.... 
tried Nero recode and it works at 90-97fps thus less than 40 minutes.I just Wonder what is the problem with AutoGK on My system. What stats you get for Nero Recode then...



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Software wont dpend much. Quality of Movie you want  and Processing speed would make the major differnce



I think that makes difference, Because you need optimized codecs and software for the hardware, e.g software should support MMX,3DNow,SSE,SSE2,and SSE3 optimizations(I haven't seen any with SSE3)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 17, 2007)

> That is pretty fast, what CPU-RAM combo you are using.AutoGK takes more than 2 hrs for me....



Tried with C2D E6600 @ 2.8 !!! with 4GB DDR-II 667 MHz !!!

P4 630 with 1 GB DDR-II Dual Channel 533 MHz takes over 6 to 8 hours 



> tried Nero recode and it works at 90-97fps thus less than 40 minutes.I just Wonder what is the problem with AutoGK on My system. What stats you get for Nero Recode then...



Nero takes 20 mins (+ -) !!! for 4 gb DVD to Single CD !!!

quality is not good infact no where compare with AutoGK... !!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 17, 2007)

dabster said:
			
		

> I think that makes difference, Because you need optimized codecs and software for the hardware, e.g software should support MMX,3DNow,SSE,SSE2,and SSE3 optimizations(I haven't seen any with SSE3)



I didnt say software doesnt make difference. I said....it wont make much differnce. Processor has the real power


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 17, 2007)

So which one is the best?


----------



## dabster (Jul 17, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> So which one is the best?


AutoGK is a good Utility plus its completely free, But I don't like it much due to its speed(Needs high end hardware), other software like Nero Recode Perform very fast but output is MP4, there are mp4 compatible players now in the market.

I use Dix Converter 6.0, due to its speed on same hardware... But it doesn't give any configuration control on quality.
me still looking for better options.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 17, 2007)

^^u get mp4 compatible players here? can ya gimme sum models?


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 17, 2007)

I use DivX DVD Ripper. Don't know whether that's any good or bad than the others.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2007)

autogk and total vc here


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

AutoGK. I dont exactly remember who recommended it to me, but I think it was Cheeta Bhai.
Don't ask about time though. It takes a lot of time in my 2.0Ghz p4.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe, anyone here can ask aXXo on Demonoid on what he uses


----------



## dabster (Jul 18, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^u get mp4 compatible players here? can ya gimme sum models?


recently saw a DVD player model of LG@ezone and that had mp4 compatibility....


----------



## Yoda (Jul 19, 2007)

Try *TMPGEnc XPress 4.3.1.222* its rally good.....and one of the best...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

as far quality goes I think I would stick to AutoGK... keeps a great quality


----------



## Ambar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey why dont u try SIMPLEDIVX...its quite kool


----------



## src2206 (Jul 19, 2007)

Use AutoGK and choose xviD as a codec...the result will be great.

BTW, as far as AGK home site info, it is not optimized to take benifit of a dual core processor, so do not expect a high speed if you do not have at least 1GB of RAM. Only Dr DivX is optimized to use the full benifit od a C2D proccy but it is horribly buggy , crash prone though it is free. 
Conclision: Use AGK and as much as RAM as possible.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 19, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Use AGK and as much as RAM as possible.



Even AutoGK faces problem with x86 windows and more than 3GB RAM... !!!

I needed to use PAE and 3GB Switch to make sure AutoGK Can use the full ram, even though tons of it stays un-used


----------



## src2206 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am not really sure Choto Cheeta whether you shall be able to achive what you intend to, but still I do not think that you can make it work any faster beyond a limit irrespective of the amount of resources you throw at it...I think it [or any other sw] is not optimized to do that.

Well I am not very knowledgeable on this ground of tweaking, but I can vouch for AGK and XviD when it comes to Video Conversion quality.

Best of luck


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 21, 2007)

^^^

Hey, I am not opposing AutoGK...  even I too Vote for it as to me the best utility...

What I said, is with the RAM ammount statement, as u wrote, 



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> Use AGK and as much as RAM as possible.



Therefore I just commented that I tried to do so, the Results are like this,

AutoGK with 2.4 GHz E6600 and 2 GB DDR-II 667 does a job within 45 to 55mins,

AutoGM while playing NFS MW with 2.4 GHz E6600 and 2 GB DDR-II 667 does the same job within 45 to 55mins,

AutoGM with 3.2 GHz E6600 and 4 GB DDR-II @ 750 MHz does the same job within 45 to 55mins,

AutoGM while playing NFS MW with 3.2 GHz E6600 and 4 GB DDR-II @ 750 MHz does the same job within 45 to 55mins,

The job was Casino Royal 4.7 GB DVD to 700 MB xvid

so, there is not much difference even change of Speed and amount of RAM in system !!  and played NFS to see if it delays the proces or not....

But I just cant figure it out, why the same job with same settings takes some time 45mins and some time as high as 55mins... I run the encode atleast now 25 times  Just Windows XP SP2 DX 9.0c and Drivers !!!


----------



## dabster (Jul 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Even AutoGK faces problem with x86 windows and more than 3GB RAM... !!!
> 
> I needed to use PAE and 3GB Switch to make sure AutoGK Can use the full ram, even though tons of it stays un-used



I guess PAE is enabled by default in XP SP2 for AMD64/EM64T ain't it....?
As your results show, that AutoGK is not using the complete hardware resources, that are available. But I guess 45-55 min is pretty good for superb quality xvid movie. 
But keeping with the thread's motto(Best sw utility and not hw thing) can anyone suggest a fast converting software similar to Nero Recode 2(optimized for newer CPU) But output should be a XVID-avi. Don't like mp4 quality of Nero Recode, besides it is not compatible on many players...


----------

